# [PICS] I came home and found him trapped...



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

*Betta Trapped! [Pics] :(*

My betta was trapped in the side entry for the Co2 dispersant ladder, I have no idea how the hell he got up there but I am so scared right now. I pried the ladder off the wall and got him out, he is very lethargic and has not even come up for air. I don't know what to do guys...  I have a pic but it breaks my heart. I thought he was dead at first..... The space is literally half a penny wide, he had to have climbed up through the bottom of it, the sides are flush against the tank... GAH!

So.. WHAT DO I DO WITH HIM. I have no emergency kit or side tank to put him, I thought of putting him in a bowl with his java fern so he can easily get air... but I don't know guys... Ugh this is so hard. I literally saved his life by some crazy chance that I had to return home. I was barely gone 3 hours.

Also, my male black phantom tetra is very pale white. I don't know what happened with him, but this damned Co2 system better not be the cause of it or I will have kittens.

The gruesome pic...


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay... he finally swam to the top and got some air, now he is hanging out on his java fern... He's really weak, and his body color is alot lighter than normal. Tomorrow I will get a test kit for Co2... Just to make sure there isn't too much in the water..

Update: HE JUST went up for his second breathe of air... now he's kinda acting normal... except he's hanging out on top of the very Co2 ladder that got him nearly killed.

I placed a large rock underneath where the Co2 dispenser opens up about 1/4" so now he can't fit. His face was RIGHT by where the co2 bubbles come out... Eh. This is tough. 

I think he is resting on top of it cause he can get air easier...


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

He'll probably be a little upset/shocked that he got stuck .

I hope he is ok for you


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh my godddd! That poor guy ! 
I'm sure he's just in shock, it might take him a while to calm down. That picture makes me so sad, I'm so paranoid about something like that happening to my fish.
Ugh, lets hope he gets better <3


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I absolutely couldn't believe it, but he is a little better this morning, he isn't swimming around as much, he's eating though! I got so lucky here, no fin damage either.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

Sounds like he's going to be ok, maybe add some more substrate so he can't do it again.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I do want to add some substrate cause some plants are barely hanging in there. I can actuallly lower the co2 canister so its flush with the ground, and I just may do that to be safe.

He's being very reclusive, but he did come up to see me when I opened the tank hood and popped 2-3 pellets in there  but the tetras ate them. .___. so he got a bloodworm.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow! thats crazy! i would have peed my pants if i saw that..he sounds like hes just scared and need more time to calm down...he should be fine...im glad his tail wasnt cut up and that hes eating...keep us updated


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

YIKES! I'm glad he's doing better. Poor thing. That would scare the crap out of me!


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I was panicking so bad, he seems to be back to his normal self, he keeps swimming around the rock blocking where he swam up though. So I might need to get some aquarium seal and just cover up that bottom opening, there's no need for it. Thanks for the support! I'll get a pic of him sometime today when he's laying around his plants.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's a pic of him this morning  he doesn't look amused.


----------



## luv2run21 (Aug 17, 2010)

he looks kinda like"Im so tired im about to sleep for a really long time"lol


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He doesn't look pleased. 

I once came home to find my iguana trapped between the window screen and the top window on a day that was about 100 degrees. I had to slowly pull him down by the base of his tail. He looked much like your fishy. Pissed.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

He realized I was helping him though, as I pried the suction cups off and the gap between the tank and the plastic opened up he started trying to squeeze through and finally he made it.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> He doesn't look pleased.
> 
> I once came home to find my iguana trapped between the window screen and the top window on a day that was about 100 degrees. I had to slowly pull him down by the base of his tail. He looked much like your fishy. Pissed.


You have quite the pet collection


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's not with me anymore. I gave him to a friend years ago. 

He was probably SO happy to see you come home to get him out.


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

Haha aw he looks grumpy! I'm so glad he's alright


----------



## UrsMyrick (Aug 12, 2010)

Glad he's doing better- that would be so scary to see. And yes he looks like someone pissed in his wheaties in that photo!

1 Red Male Veiltail (name TBD)


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Or someone pissed in his bubblenest ;P


----------



## artist4life (Aug 12, 2010)

thaat pic makes me want to leave work and check on my bubblez im so sorry that happoned to you that pic makes me wanna cry


----------



## Bloodeath (Aug 22, 2010)

Curiousity killed the cat right?....but thankfully this time it only scared the poop outta the cat lol. xD

thankfully you came home, had you came home later your world might of been shattered ya know?

chances are if he survived the first day he should keep on going. i would just make sure to be feeding him really good food in order to make him happier, no pellets, flakes.... none of that, more brine shrimp, and blood worms...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Poor thing! I hope he's ok!


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

How is he doing today?


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

artist4life said:


> thaat pic makes me want to leave work and check on my bubblez im so sorry that happoned to you that pic makes me wanna cry


It was my first traumatic experience with a betta, so I'm so happy he made it through, he's very cautious around the ladder, but still goes to inspect it. I think I watched him for a good 6 hours after it happened to make sure he wouldn't try to do it again. >.<



dipsydoodlenoodle said:


> How is he doing today?


He's doing great, he scared me a little this morning cause he was sleeping on his Java fern which is RIGHT by the filter intake and I thought he was dead stuck to it  thats how I found my last Betta.



dramaqueen said:


> Poor thing! I hope he's ok!


He's doing great, he's gotten good at recognizing people in the room so whenever someone walks through the door he immediately goes to the front of the tank and swims around the top. 



Bloodeath said:


> Curiousity killed the cat right?....but thankfully this time it only scared the poop outta the cat lol. xD
> 
> thankfully you came home, had you came home later your world might of been shattered ya know?
> 
> chances are if he survived the first day he should keep on going. i would just make sure to be feeding him really good food in order to make him happier, no pellets, flakes.... none of that, more brine shrimp, and blood worms...


I fed him his favorite Buffet flakes last night, and a bloodworm this morning with the normal shrimp pellets they all nip off of. I think he likes the buffet flakes the most, he gets VERY aggressive when he eats them, and they are about the size of a nickel.  He finally ate a shrimp which was a surprise cause they are kinda hard for him to chew/bite.


He also made his FIRST bubblenest the day after his accident so I think he is very happy  except I think he was upset that there were snails in his nest.. and not fry. lol I need to go on snail patrol


----------



## Nikita (Jan 30, 2010)

WOW, i just got done posting on how i almost A. became a fish mommy and B. almost had a heart attack, nothing as traumatizing as a poor fishie being stuck but i discovered my girl some how snuck around the divider, she got scooped out and put in her own vase, and luckily neither had wounds other than one nipped tail, but i launched off my bed like a cat out of water when i had discovered the crisis. i am so glad your fishy is ok, i would not have slept all night if it were me, good luck to you and your betta.


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you! He's doing great now, I'm probably going to take pics today after I clean his tank and kill some snails/algae. He's doing wonderful, but no bubblenests... >.< He's just weird lol.


----------



## Nikita (Jan 30, 2010)

good glad to hear it, =3


----------



## misterBetta22 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ohhh, you know you should lower the tank level, so that way he can swim up for air without going OVER THE TOP AND STUFF. I would TOTALLY use items that will NOT MAKE BETTAS IN SHOCK OR GET THEM STUCK. Listen to my advice and I swear it will be much better.


----------



## kx20 (Jul 23, 2012)

Omg i wouldve been so scared!!!! I dont have a filter or anything of the sort cause ALL of my fish no matter what kind always got sucked up in the filter and died so im still scarred lol im glad hes doing okay


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This is a 2 year old thread, guys. Please check dates before posting.


----------

